# La familia hispana es/ está unida



## gotribe

¿Hay una regla que dice que hay que usar ser o estar con unido? Pensaba que se usaría “ser” por ser una característica de la familia, pero estaba escuchando un podcast y la mujer española corrigió a su marido inglés cuando él dijo “sois muy unidos”- ella dijo “estamos muy unidos”.


----------



## merquiades

_Unido_ es un participio pasado que proviene del verbo _unirse_.  Es el resultado de una acción y en este caso se suele utilizar "estar".  Es un estado/ una condición que existe después del proceso de unirse. _ Estamos unidos_ ahora a consecuencia de algo que ocurrió en el pasado.


----------



## Circunflejo

Es unido sería una voz pasiva que, como sabrás, no acostumbran a usarse en castellano.


----------



## micafe

Ambos se utilizan con diferente sentido. "Somos muy unidos" significa que la familia siempre hace las cosas juntos. "Estamos muy unidos" significa que la familia en el pasado no siempre hacía las cosas juntos pero últimamente lo están haciendo.


----------



## Circunflejo

micafe said:


> "Somos muy unidos" significa que la familia siempre hace las cosas juntos. "Estamos muy unidos" significa que la familia en el pasado no siempre hacía las cosas juntos pero últimamente lo están haciendo.


Quizá en Colombia sea así. En mi tierra, no. Estamos independientemente de que sea desde siempre o algo reciente.


----------



## micafe

Circunflejo said:


> Quizá en Colombia sea así. En mi tierra, no. Estamos independientemente de que sea desde siempre o algo reciente.



Circunflejo, entonces será cosa de Colombia. Para nosotros es muy común decir "en mi familia todos *somos muy unidos*". ¿Qué dirías entonces cuando quieras explicar que una familia hace todas las cosas juntos?


----------



## Circunflejo

micafe said:


> ¿Qué dirías entonces cuando quieras explicar que una familia hace todas las cosas juntos?


Estamos muy unidos.


----------



## Lnewqban

En Cuba existe también esa diferenciación para grupos (familia, pelotón, grupo de amigos, etc.)
"Estamos" se usa para condiciones que han tenido un comienzo, cosas que no siempre han sido así.
Ejemplos:
Estamos enemistados / tristes / felices desde que se casó nuestra hija mayor.
Nuestro pelotón está más unido desde la última batalla.

"Somos" se usa para características más o menos permanentes.
Ejemplos:
Siempre hemos sido una familia conflictiva / feliz / aburrida.
Somos unos tipos muy bailadores / unidos / laboriosos.


----------



## Aviador

Circunflejo said:


> Quizá en Colombia sea así. En mi tierra, no. Estamos independientemente de que sea desde siempre o algo reciente.


Concuerdo. Aquí, si se dice _La familia chilena está unida_, significa que en este momento en particular la familia se encuentra unida, pero no necesariamente significa que en el pasado haya estado así ni que en el futuro esté también unida.
Para expresar una unidad permanente o intrínseca de esa familia, se usaría aquí el verbo _ser_: _La familia chilena es unida._


----------



## gotribe

Parece que en España suele usar estar con unido pero en Colombia (y quizás en Latino América), ser sería más usual en contexto a que yo me refiero- que la familia hispana suele ser muy unida- es decir, que es la norma.


----------



## Circunflejo

Lnewqban said:


> Ejemplos:
> Estamos enemistados / tristes / felices desde que se casó nuestra hija mayor.
> Nuestro pelotón está más unido desde la última batalla.





Lnewqban said:


> Ejemplos:
> Siempre hemos sido una familia conflictiva / feliz / aburrida.
> Somos unos tipos muy bailadores / unidos / laboriosos.


 Esos ejemplos concretos se dirían igual por aquí.


Aviador said:


> si se dice _La familia chilena está unida_, significa que en este momento en particular la familia se encuentra unida


Hasta ahí estamos de acuerdo.


Aviador said:


> Para expresar una unidad permanente o intrínseca de esa familia, se usaría aquí el verbo _ser_: _La familia chilena es unida._


Esa frase es gramaticalmente correcta, pero es muy rara escucharla por aquí. Unida no suele emplearse como característica de una familia. La familia es pobre, monoparental..., pero unida, como he dicho, es raro que se diga.


gotribe said:


> la familia hispana suele ser muy unida


Es el mismo caso que el anterior. Gramaticalmente es correcto y puede que en alguna ocasión se diga, pero es (muy) raro escucharlo. Lo habitual sería la familia hispana suele estar muy unida. De todas formas, aguardemos a que se pronuncie alguna otra persona de España no sea que sean percepciones subjetivas mías.


----------



## micafe

gotribe said:


> Parece que en España suele usar estar con unido pero en Colombia (y quizás en Latino América), ser sería más usual en contexto a que yo me refiero- que la familia hispana suele ser muy unida- es decir, que es la norma.



Exactamente. Así lo usamos en Colombia y por lo que dice Aviador, en Chile también.


----------



## Dymn

Circunflejo said:


> Es el mismo caso que el anterior. Gramaticalmente es correcto y puede que en alguna ocasión se diga, *pero es (muy) raro escucharlo*. Lo habitual sería la familia hispana suele estar muy unida. De todas formas, aguardemos a que se pronuncie alguna otra persona de España no sea que sean percepciones subjetivas mías.


Sin lugar a dudas. Me suena fatal "_la familia es unida_". Y he buscado un poco por Twitter los resultados de "_es unida_" y todos parecen ser de Latinoamérica. No creo que nadie lo diga así en España.


----------



## Rocko!

También en México son normales ambas formas: "ser unido" y "estar unido".

Cuando usamos "ser" nos referimos a una característica de la personalidad de aquellos que se unen. Es algo deseable.
Cuando usamos "estar" nos referimos a formar un grupo. Es una postura social.

No sonaría nada raro en México: "somos y estamos unidos" (es nuestra personalidad y eso hacemos).


----------



## Ash Schwein

Dymn said:


> Sin lugar a dudas. Me suena fatal "_la familia es unida_". Y he buscado un poco por Twitter los resultados de "_es unida_" y todos parecen ser de Latinoamérica. No creo que nadie lo diga así en España.



_"No creo que nadie lo diga así en España."_

Problamente nosotros, los latinoamericanos...


----------



## franzjekill

micafe said:


> Ambos se utilizan con diferente sentido. "Somos muy unidos" significa que la familia siempre hace las cosas juntos. "Estamos muy unidos" significa que la familia en el pasado no siempre hacía las cosas juntos pero últimamente lo están haciendo.


Exacto. Es la distinción clásica entre ser y estar.


----------



## Aviador

Dymn said:


> Sin lugar a dudas. Me suena fatal "_la familia es unida_". Y he buscado un poco por Twitter los resultados de "_es unida_" y todos parecen ser de Latinoamérica. No creo que nadie lo diga así en España.


¿Pero _Esa *está* una familia unida_ te suena bien? ¿O te sonaría mejor _Esa *es* una familia unida_?


----------



## Doraemon-

Aviador said:


> ¿Pero _Esa *está* una familia unida_ te suena bien? ¿O te sonaría mejor _Esa *es* una familia unida_?


Como cualquier ser/estar. Cambia el significado de esencia/estado de ser un atributo, a ir como adjetivo, en una identidad/pertenencia.
_Mi padre está jubilado / Mi padre es una persona jubilada._


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> ¿Pero _Esa *está* una familia unida_ te suena bien?


 A mí no. De hecho, me suena terriblemente mal. Sin embargo, ¿Está esa familia unida? pero ¿es esa familia unida? aquí suena muy raro y no se usa.


Aviador said:


> ¿O te sonaría mejor _Esa *es* una familia unida_?


 Esa sí que me suena bien.


----------



## Cenzontle

My paraphrase of some of the above explanations (and see if anyone agrees with me):
(1) "La familia hispana es muy unida."
_Hispanic families generally tend to be *characterized by* solidarity._
I know "es...unida" is not the passive voice because it's interrupted by "muy", making "unida" an adjective.
I did a websearch for "es muy unida" and the *first *item I found was 
"Toda la famila de mi mamá *es muy unida* y...". Some of the other examples also referred to "familia".

(2) "La familia hispana está muy unida."
A little harder to interpret, but maybe...
_That particular family, the one that is distinguished from the others by being Hispanic, 
*has come to* a strong agreement among themselves about a particular issue._
My websearch for "está muy unida" came up with 
"Ahora, en lo que atañe a las «grandes causas», la comunidad *está muy unida*."  
Note that this refers to a specific issue.


----------



## Dymn

Aviador said:


> ¿Pero _Esa *está* una familia unida_ te suena bien? ¿O te sonaría mejor _Esa *es* una familia unida_?


Sí, la segunda suena bien, la primera es completamente agramatical.

¿Hay algún caso en el que el verbo "_estar_" se pueda usar con un sintagma nominal de atributo? No se me ocurre ninguno.


----------



## Rocko!

Doraemon- said:


> Como cualquier ser/estar. Cambia el significado de esencia/estado de ser un atributo, a ir como adjetivo, en una identidad/pertenencia.
> _Mi padre está jubilado / Mi padre es una persona jubilada._


Por aquí no hay ningún problema con "mi padre es jubilado".


----------



## Rocko!

Cenzontle said:


> (1) "La familia hispana es muy unida."
> _Hispanic families generally tend to be *characterized by* solidarity._
> "Toda la famila de mi mamá *es muy unida* y...".
> (2) "La familia hispana está muy unida."
> _That particular family, the one that is distinguished from the others by being Hispanic,
> *has come to* a strong agreement among themselves about a particular issue._


Así es por aquí. Ni más ni menos.... A veces es un poco difícil de explicar pero con los ejemplos que diste tú Cenzontle, quedó bien explicado en lo que respecta a mi zona.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Por aquí no hay ningún problema con "mi padre es jubilado".


Por aquí tampoco. Alterna con mi padre está jubilado según el contexto.


----------



## Cenzontle

> "mi padre es jubilado"


Is "jubilado" a noun here?


----------



## Dymn

Circunflejo said:


> Por aquí tampoco. Alterna con mi padre está jubilado según el contexto.


¿En serio? A mí me suena igual de mal que "_es casado_" o "_es muerto_"


----------



## Doraemon-

Sí, también se puede decir "_Mi padre es jubilado" _(como _mi padre es bombero, o mi padre es albañil)_, o "_mi padre es un jubilado" (o un bombero, o un albañil)_; pero en ambos casos jubilado (con o sin artículo) tiene función *nominal*, no de adjetivo, no significa para nada lo mismo que "mi padre está jubilado". Mi explicación no iba por la necesidad del artículo sino por el hecho (como indica que pueda llevar artículo) de que aquí jubilado es un sustantivo, no un adjetivo.
Lo que NO puede ser es "mi padre está un jubilado". En cuanto el predicado/atributo tiene función nominal, estamos hablando de un uso del verbo copulativo como identidad (x es 1) o pertenencia (x es entero), en ambos casos significados que indican esencia, nunca estado,y se expresan siempre con _ser_, nunca con _estar. _La función atributiva de estado (_estar_) solo aparece con atributos adjetivales (o en algún caso infrecuente adverbiales: _es/está así_).
Por eso es _Esa *es* una familia unida, _pero es que aquí hay una "trampa" que fuerza el uso de _ser_, que no viene del hecho de que podamos escoger ser/estar para este par, de cuál corresponde en _la familia es/está unida_, sino por la reformulación de "familia unida" como sintagma nominal en el predicado. Es por eso que aquí se usa necesariamente _ser_, no porque corresponda este copulativo en la relación familia-unida.
Como verbo atributivo, es decir, en el que se plantea la diferencia entre ser/estar por su significado según esencia/estado, _familia _tiene que ir en el sujeto, y _unida _en el predicado. Si no, es trampa: es otra frase y es otra estructura. Solo cuando es atributivo tiene sentido esta diferencia.
Y efectivamente (al menos en España, aunque yo creo que en todas partes) la forma correspondiente aquí es la de estado: _la familia está unida_ (porque ahora se encuentra unida, pero quizá deje de estarlo: es un estado en que se encuentra esa familia, no una esencia propia a ser una familia).
Solo tendría sentido _la familia es unida _bien como indicación de esencia (como en ser guapo frente a estar guapo, pero que aquí no tiene sentido), o bien como voz pasiva.
Que se diga en cambio _Esa es una familia unida_ es otro tema completamente diferente, porque es otra estructura que nada tiene que ver con el uso de ser/estar en la forma atributiva.


----------



## Circunflejo

Cenzontle said:


> Is "jubilado" a noun here?





Doraemon- said:


> Sí, también se puede decir "_Mi padre es jubilado" _(como _mi padre es bombero, o mi padre es albañil)_, o "_mi padre es un jubilado" (o un bombero, o un albañil)_; pero en ambos casos jubilado (con o sin artículo) tiene función *nominal*, no de adjetivo, no significa para nada lo mismo que "mi padre está jubilado". Mi explicación no iba por la necesidad del artículo sino por el hecho (como indica que pueda llevar artículo) de que aquí jubilado es un sustantivo, no un adjetivo.


----------



## Rocko!

Tengo fuertes sospechas de que "somos unidos" es una expresión que surgió y pasó de los discursos religiosos al vocabulario de las calles latinoamericanas porque no se comprendió a fondo el "por qué" de su estructura.

En libros españoles de siglos atrás se ve este "todos somos unidos en Cristo", que parece ser que los españoles lo entendieron bien como "todos somos juntados como hijos de Dios bajo la fe en Cristo"; mientras que en latinoamérica se entendió como "todos estamos unidos por Cristo", donde este "estamos unidos" se dice como "somos unidos" cuando es por una causa amorosa, ya que no faltarían las variantes "unidos en el amor a/por Cristo".

Solamente es una fuerte sospecha mía. Nada que yo pueda asegurar fehacientemente.


----------



## Aviador

Yo no entiendo qué tanto problema hay con el *adjetivo* _unido_. Bueno, creo que sí sospecho que a quienes no les gusta lo interpretan como un participio y claro que en ese caso suena raro. Existen muchísimos participios adjetivados que no producen ningún anticuerpo y se usan a diario. Por ejemplo: _Es una película aburrida_; _Es un libro entretenido_; _Es un cabello bien cuidado_; _Es un asunto complicado_; _Es una persona considerada_; _Es un  político moderado_; _Es una fiesta animada_; _Es un hombre enamorado_; etc.


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> Yo no entiendo qué tanto problema hay con el *adjetivo* _unido_.


Probablemente "soy unido", porque "somos unidos" es un grupo conformado por varios "soy unido".
Con "estar" es muy diferente.


----------



## Dymn

Aviador said:


> _Es una película aburrida_; _Es un libro entretenido_; _Es un cabello bien cuidado_; _Es un asunto complicado_; _Es una persona considerada_; _Es un político moderado_; _Es una fiesta animada_; _Es un hombre enamorado_; etc.


Bueno, esto son otra vez ejemplos de sintagmas nominales... Lo convierto a adjetivos a ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo:

_La película es aburrida. El libro es entretenido. El asunto es complicado. La persona es considerada. El político es moderado.
El cabello está bien cuidado. La fiesta está animada. El hombre está enamorado.

Aburrido/entretenido/considerado_ diría que son "verdaderos" adjetivos porque no son objetos de los verbos correspondientes. O sea, una película no es aburrida porque alguien la aburra, lo cual es completamente imposible. De la misma forma nadie puede entretener (¿a? ) un libro, y una persona tampoco es considerada porque alguien la considere. Por lo tanto tienen significados convencionalizados, por decirlo así.

Entonces nos queda "_complicado_" y "_moderado_". ¿Qué diferencia hay entre estos dos adjetivos y "_unido_" que (a los españoles) nos suene mal con "_ser_" o no?


----------



## Aviador

Dymn said:


> ...
> _La película es aburrida. El libro es entretenido. El asunto es complicado. La persona es considerada. El político es moderado.
> El cabello está bien cuidado. La fiesta está animada. El hombre está enamorado._
> […]
> Entonces nos queda "_complicado_" y "_moderado_". ¿Qué diferencia hay entre estos dos adjetivos y "_unido_" que (a los españoles) nos suene mal con "_ser_" o no?


Y nos queda la diferencia semántica entre _ser_ y _estar_ que es el motivo de la consulta de gotribe. _Ser_ denota una característica permanente o intrínseca del sujeto y _estar_ un estado temporal o circunstancial. ¿Cómo se podría sucintamente expresar que _unida_ es una característica intrínseca de la familia hispana y no algo circunstancial? Porque cuando se dice que _la familia hispana está unida_, se entiende que circunstancialmente se encuentra unida, no que esa sea esa su característica intrínseca.


----------



## Circunflejo

Aviador said:


> Porque cuando se dice que _la familia hispana está unida_, se entiende que circunstancialmente se encuentra unida, no que esa sea esa su característica intrínseca.


Una familia está compuesta de diferentes miembros que tienen vidas diferentes y, por tanto, no siempre están unidos (en el sentido físico del término). De ahí que la unidad familiar la consideremos siempre temporal.


----------

